# Mason dump truck



## gzecc (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you guys think a mason dump truck can hold a cord of wood?
I just spoke to a guy that has unseasoned wood for 130 per cord. He says he delivers it in a mason dump truck. I think a mason dump truck is too small for a cord. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2009)

If its a heap'in I could see getting a cord on one.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Mar 28, 2009)

go for it.....post pic of load to be sure  ;-)


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats what all the dealers around here deliver in. Usually have high side panels on the truck.


----------



## Heem (Mar 29, 2009)

my wood guys brings a cord in a mason dump, wooden side panels. I never stacked it neatly though, so I don't know if I got shorted - but upon my best estimate it did look pretty close to a cord if not a little over.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes the body on the truck is 6'.6" x 8' and if there is a 3' pile in the center of the bed you have a cord .  Fire wood is very deceiving  and the only way to know is buy stacking it . I stack 4x4x4 pallets of wood  and people always tell me I'm shorting them  but when they stack it they see there cord + a bit more . John


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 29, 2009)

wellbuilt home said:
			
		

> I stack 4x4x4 pallets of wood  and people always tell me I'm shorting them  but when they stack it they see there cord + a bit more . John


Huh?  That only adds up to half a cord.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe he stacks 2 of them?


Matt


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 29, 2009)

It's hard to calculate how many cu ft of loose tossed wood equals a true cord.  Purveyors of firewood over at arboristsite say between 180 and 220 cu ft loose tossed to a cord.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Mar 30, 2009)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> Maybe he stacks 2 of them?
> 
> 
> Matt


   bingo    2 pallets to a cord .   I stack my wood on pallets as we split it  and i can stack 2 pallets height .  I sell ether   11/2 cord or 21/2 or 4 cord .  It gos but the volume of the truck or dump trailer  or both I hate to ride lite .  Buy hand stacking the wood is measured  exactly 4x4x4 and very tight . I can load 4 cord     in a few minutes .  sorry for the confusion  I don't want to get you guys paranoid. John


----------



## Bubbavh (Mar 30, 2009)

Just an FYI  Pallets are not 4'x4'  they are usually either  48"x40"x2= 112cu'  or     48"x36"x2 =96cu'
I know it's splitting hairs but if you're buying wood and you're using pallets make sure you know what size pallets you're using.  That small amount can add up to a lot of wood later.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Mar 31, 2009)

Bubbavh said:
			
		

> Just an FYI  Pallets are not 4'x4'  they are usually either  48"x40"x2= 112cu'  or     48"x36"x2 =96cu'
> I know it's splitting hairs but if you're buying wood and you're using pallets make sure you know what size pallets you're using.  That small amount can add up to a lot of wood later.



Yes some of the pallets are small but i drop a pallet into a form that is 4x4x4 and use a plastic mesh like a heavy duty christmas tree bag to stack in when the box is full and heaping we tie the top of the bag,  unfold the sides of the form  and drive off with neat stack of wood  into the  yard . I get a big roll of bags for 30 bucks . If we are selling wood off the piles we fill the 4x4x4 boxes and just dump them into the truck . I think my loads are about 140 Cub foot . John


----------



## Elderthewelder (Mar 31, 2009)

I am still trying to figure out what a Mason dump truck is!


----------



## stockdoct (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.3wtruckandequipment.com/dump-truck-bed-1.htm


----------



## drdoct (Mar 31, 2009)

Bubbavh said:
			
		

> Just an FYI  Pallets are not 4'x4'  they are usually either  48"x40"x2= 112cu'  or     48"x36"x2 =96cu'
> I know it's splitting hairs but if you're buying wood and you're using pallets make sure you know what size pallets you're using.  That small amount can add up to a lot of wood later.





Actually, 48X48 is a very common size nothing like the GMA pallet, but still very plentiful and usually a sturdy pallet.  We used to have to use these pallets to stack our bigger bags on and now they become my kindling.


----------



## Jay H (Mar 31, 2009)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> I am still trying to figure out what a Mason dump truck is!



Whew,I guess I'm not the only one.  Thanks for the question and thanks Stockdoct for the link!.

Jay


----------



## Backroads (Mar 31, 2009)

If it doesn't have an 8' bed with a STACKED rear tier and a mounded center top with minimum 3'+ sideboards I'd pass.  There are TOO many guys out to make a quick buck selling what they think is a a cord of wood, but they don't have a clue. 

Try to find somebody that's been doing it for a long time.  You may pay $25 bucks more for a cord, but at least you'll get a full cord IMHO.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought wood from a friend who uses his mason dump with about 4' sides to deliver. The bed is 7'x9'x4' or 252 cubic feet. A cord is 128 cubic feet. Heaped a little and packed tightly, there could be two cords in there. Pretty heavy for a 1 ton though. He delivered 3 cords to me and stacked, it was darn near 4x4x24.


----------

